# Grout application...Need an alternative method



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Something like a tub applicator or a squeeze bag with a tip like cake decorators use??? 

It's called a "grout bag" and you can even buy them at Home Depot.

I've never used one, but they're commonly used for placing grout or mortar around natural stones (that are more round, say) or in your situation where the stone is so rough that you can't use a rubber float with any hope of success.

http://www.capcityequipment.com/grout.html

http://cms.dominoplastics.com/admin/ez.php?Page=2708

Also, Home Depot sells one marketed by QEP. Ask for the QEP model 76000 grout bag, Store SKU = 170174

I'd phone up any masonary contractor that works with natural stone and find out if there's any trick to keeping the grout plastic enough so that it flows smoothly out of the nozzle.

That first place sells a "grout bag twister" of all things!


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

Aaron,

YEAY FOR WATERPROOFING!!!

But now the bad news.....I've never had any luck with a bag and tile. Bags are typically used in masonry applications where your joint is much larger. Trying to squeeze a sanded grout through the appropriate sized tip for a tile grout joint isn't easy at all. 
Make sure the slate is sealed before grouting so you don't have an issue removing the excess from the tile itself. Now that the tiles are already set, you're at the mercy of the height differences. When you're installing slate, it's to your advantage to get the installed height as even as possible (lippage). But since you're past that, trust the float!!!!!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

KCTermite:

For the horizontal joints on the shower walls and backsplash, and the whole shower floor, about the best idea I have is to tape off the joint on both sides with wide masking tape, set the grout on an ordinary plastering trowel (being used as a hawk) and pack the joints with grout using the narrowest joint trowel you can find.

My narrowest joint trowel is 1/4 inch wide, so you should be able to find the same where you live.

http://www.nasin.fi/masonary/joint_trowel_horizontal.htm

Packing the vertical joints could be done the same way, only using an outside corner trowel as the hawk.

http://www.bontool.com/product1~P~B15-126.htm

I can see that doing it this way will require doing it one grout line at a time, tho.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks guys. 

My grout joints are pretty small. Most are 1/8", but the lack of perfect squareness of the tiles has lessened that in some places. I don't think I'll be using sanded grout for a joint that small, but I haven't sought guidance on that topic yet.

The inconsistency in the tiles' thickness is really pretty cool looking, but is the main challenge in grouting them. I used 6x6 tiles. The thickness of the same tile might be 1/4" on one side and 1/2" on the other side. Quite a challenge I'd say.

I will definately be sealing the tiles before grouting. Planned on that.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

I had the same thing in the mud room...and we just slathered on the grout and when removing the grout, we worked a small radius into the grout line...and unless you look at it very closely, you'd never know. It was however a PITA to remove the grout from the face with the small cracks and hairline steps. 

Pictures dang it...we need pictures! :thumbup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

RippySkippy said:


> Pictures dang it...we need pictures! :thumbup:


Here's the only pic I have right now. The tile is all hung now, so I'll take more and post them!


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Angus can verify my waterproofing installation in the above photograph. :wink:


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

That shower pan (mud bed) was inspected and passed, right? :wink:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey, I'm an inspector so I can pass my own work. :wink:

Seriously, there are NO jurisdictions in this city that require the shower pan to be inspected. It is buyer beware.


----------



## angus242 (May 1, 2008)

thekctermite said:


> Hey, I'm an inspector so I can pass my own work. :wink:


I figured...I was just kidding :thumbup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

For the record, there is a City of Mission, KS building permit for my project! I can't be a hypocrite about permits...I make people pull them in the jurisdiction I work in, so I pull them for my own work in the jurisdiction I live in. :thumbsup:


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Here's a few pics. A couple of them illustrate the challenge that will be involved in grouting this stuff.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

That won't be bad to grout. Dab it with a float and clean it as you go, no big deal.

What will be a big deal tho is what happens when the iron begins to leach from the stone and the residue builds everywhere. Then what?

Looks great (right now) by the way, nice job.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for the compliment on the work Bud. 

Yeah, I have similar concerns about the suitability of the product for showers. I've heard both sides of the argument, and I know that this darn thing is going to be a maintenance nightmare. The wife gets what the wife wants, you know? For what its worth, I'll be applying two coats of a high-end penetrating sealer to the tiles, and hopefully that will help keep everything looking good. One coat will go on the surface before grouting, and the second coat will be after grouting.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> I'll be applying two coats of a high-end penetrating sealer to the tiles, and hopefully that will help keep everything looking good. One coat will go on the surface before grouting, and the second coat will be after grouting.


Unfortunately that isn't going to help for long. I've seen it way too many times. There is nothing you can do to stop the leaching of the iron. I installed a big slate patio, finished it just last fall and yesterday I went to take a look at it. Very disappointing!!! That sucker had five or more coats of sealer both before and after grouting and it still looks like hell already.

OH WELL!!! They were warned.

I also have a DIY doctor that did his own slate shower and then later called me to try and stop the leaching. We cleaned and then sealed that sucker over and over and cleaned the stained tub. Now the stains are reappearing and the leaching has begun again.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Very encouraging! I'll just have to keep it as clean as possible and hope for the best!


----------

